# Dara O'Briain



## Newbie! (14 Dec 2009)

Hi, I am looking for Dara O'Briain tickets for 2010. they all seem to be sold out of ticketmaster though. Dont suppose anyone has 2 they'd like to sell????


----------



## Henny Penny (14 Dec 2009)

try toutless.ie


----------



## BoscoTalking (14 Dec 2009)

they seem to be available for the Cork Opera house if you want to make a night of it!


----------

